# Breaking your vape virginity...



## Renoster (17/10/16)

Well dunno if the name of this thread is appropriate... BUT... What got you started/interrested into vaping, what was that magic moment and how/why did it happen? Well you wont believe me, but i saw this video on facebook with a guy and his parrot on his shoulder dancing while he vaped... i was astonished to se the huge clouds, and showed my fiance the video just because of the vape and clouds(she already gave that look of, damn he is going to waste money now, atleast she changed her mind on that after she saw how happy ibwas and how cheap it actually is) needles to say i started researching immediatly.. from mods to tanks to juice and and and.....and that was how i got started... very shy to say it was the year 2016... mmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)

I got tired of my wife kakking me out because I stank... and I used to wake up coughing till I was retching... so in a nutshell my wife and my body told me it was time... Went to the PAV and bought a twin Twisp Clearo pack... and the rest is history!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

Woke up during the night from a whistling sound. Realized it was my chest. I needed to do something and then my guru, @Alex, told me he switched to vaping. The rest is history

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (17/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Well dunno if the name of this thread is appropriate... BUT... What got you started/interrested into vaping, what was that magic moment and how/why did it happen? Well you wont believe me, but i saw this video on facebook with a guy and his parrot on his shoulder dancing while he vaped... i was astonished to se the huge clouds, and showed my fiance the video just because of the vape and clouds(she already gave that look of, damn he is going to waste money now, atleast she changed her mind on that after she saw how happy ibwas and how cheap it actually is) needles to say i started researching immediatly.. from mods to tanks to juice and and and.....and that was how i got started... very shy to say it was the year 2016... mmmm


Simple, I had a heart attack after 47+yrs. of slavery to Philliph Morris.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/16)

I woke up one night in a state of sheer panic, my airways had got stuck in the closed position and I couldn't breathe! Hooked myself up with a CE4 kit right after that. Vaping *is* the future, because if it wasn't for that piece of junk starter kit I wouldn't have a future, and the rest is history, apparently

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (17/10/16)

After 33yrs my brand of cigs just wasent the same anymore..then after switching brands 4 times in about 6 months i decided to give vaping a chance. .
Got the MOB penstyle kit..this was the 1st VW battery and ..the rest was history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (17/10/16)

As a smoker I always had a sore throat and a persistent cough, plus I struggled for about 7 years to quit, trying everything and constantly failing. After seeing how vaping had progressed from my first Twisp back in 2007 I decided to stop trying to quit smoking and just start vaping. Got my first real mod end of last year and the rest is history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/10/16)

I knew it would only be a matter of time before the shyt hit the fan and i wasnt gonna stand around well it fell on my head.
Needed to make a change for the better for myself my wife and my unborn children.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/10/16)

i was a naughty shit, and started smoking way to early. I think one of those meme's with kids under the age of 10 smoking is of me when I was young. Okay granted I wasn't a heavy smoker back then - I think I smoked one cig a year till about 14 years old, then I smoked 20 a day - cause of a girl a met, that was also when I started doing other naughty things.
I went on like that for the next 17 years of my life - till about 3 yrs ago when I actively started trying to quit. Reason being that I would get out of breath for no apparent reason, and that was just not on. Got myself a twisp and the rest is history.


----------



## KZOR (18/10/16)

Smell, wife , example set to my Biology learners , like trying new things, thought it would be cheaper , tired of freaking out when I discovered I had no smokes and shop was closed , fascination with gimmicks , price of Camels (although I am spending way more now) , burnt holes in my clothes , idea of vaping flavours , restrictions on smoke free areas and a few others. 

All of above were constantly in my thoughts until one lovely day, 15th June, after work I decided it was time. 5 Months later and still no regrets.


----------



## Stosta (18/10/16)

I had been smoking a pack a day for 15 years, and I just knew I wanted to quit before I ended up with a heart condition, especially since I'm pre-disposed to it thanks to my old man's biological contributions.

I was actually thinking the other day about the magical moment. For me it was the first time I sub-ohmed. I bought some DIY stuff because I'm stingy and thought it would be easy. I got a free juice when I ordered it, threw that in my new Subtank setup, and pure magic happened (coming from an EVOD - Joyetech juices setup)! Strangely enough I recently got access to that same juice. I've been vaping a lot of it and I have been wondering if it's actually good, or if it's just because it reminds me of my magical entry into this world of vaping!


----------



## Cespian (18/10/16)

I panted walking up 6 to 7 stairs, ran out of breath trying to tie my shoe laces, started prefering the splash pool over swimming in the big one and probably the most motivating factor, my kids... Ran down (or walked down slowly as not to tire myself out too much) to the local Pakistani's and got a cigalike with some Liqua 18mg/ml nic Apple flavoured juice, ditched it after a week still smoking the odd analogue in betweeen and went to Twisp to get myself a Clearo with Rebel (honestly still the best memory of flavour I have had in my vape life)... and the rest is history?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (18/10/16)

Was smoking for 25 years and had all the tell tales of shortness of breath, morning cough etc. Come February 2015 I had Bronchitis and went to the docter where he performed a lung capacity test which came out at 67% lung capacity. I decided to quit and bought myself the twisp clearo set which got me of the stinkies. A few weeks later I met a local vaper who introduced me to mech mods and borrowed me a nemesis mech with a Russian 91 and some VM Chocolate Mint, he also introduced me to the ECIGSSA and the rest is history...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/10/16)

Having tried everything (including hypnotism, acupuncture, gums, patches, dem pills and several Twisp iterations), I one day happened on eCiggies's web site and, at a whim and without any expectations, ordered their Mothership (with 2 voltage settings!) with Vivi Nova and some Hell High (36 mg) juices. After just less than a week I was surprised to realize I could go without cigarettes. On 7 July 2013 the stinky prison doors finally opened and a 38 year 80 a day habit ended, And the rest is...a rabbit hole, which became a cave system!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Andre said:


> And the rest is...a rabbit hole, which became a cave system!



Classic @Andre !
And so true !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/10/16)

@Renoster Is this the vid you saw?
I came across it a few weeks back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (18/10/16)

After 51+ years or so smoking cigs and/or pipes most of those years I just wasn't enjoying the tobacco as much as I always had. So when I ran out pipe tobacco and cigs I didn't buy anymore. I could start and stop at will so really wasn't addicted to the tobacco, but I missed the mechanics of smoking that is what it was mostly about for me. Had never even heard of this thing called vaping until I saw an ad on TV about something called Blu eCigs. So I did some research on line about them and vaping, decided that the Halo G6 gear was much better gear and dove in. They were short lived though before I stepped up to the 18XXX 510 mech and regulated gear, and started making my own builds and making my own flavor liquids without nicotine. That was 3.5 years ago. I vape pretty much 24/7 because that's about all I do now days. I don't intend to stop until my last breath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Renoster (18/10/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> @Renoster Is this the vid you saw?
> I came across it a few weeks back



Hey yes haha thats the video i saw, i was like whaaaaaat i need that!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (18/10/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> @Renoster Is this the vid you saw?
> I came across it a few weeks back



Wooow i checked the video again and guess what, i am using the same mod even in the same color! By the time i saw the video i had no idea what that was, pretty amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/10/16)

I smoked for about 9 years. Atvthe end i was smoking about n pack pack and a half a day. Decided to quite, and my fiance wanted me to quite. Also because my grandfather passed away at the age of 45 of a heart attack . Wend to Dr got myself those chapmix pills. And 3 weeks after using the pills keeping myself busy and eating alot especially chocolates and chips i stoped. Was the hardest thing i have ever done. Two years after that i started with the odd sigarette again because of stress. I started doing some research into vaping when. At xmas my fiance bought my a twisp aero. 2 days later and since then never smoked a sigarette. Its been about 10 months now smoke free. Vaping really helped me alot. I do some exercise and i can truly say i feel much much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (18/10/16)

Havnt seen my brother in a while. So he didnt know I started smoking again. He did not approve but let me enjoy the stinkies throughout the night. When we left he stuck an iJust2 with a Goblin mini v2 filled with Twink'd in my hand and told me ,"hope this helps".
The next day he dropped by and gave me a bottle of 6mg Twink'd. Thats how it happened the second time.

The first time was when my daughter was born. The morning when my wifes water broke I had my last stinky. While waiting the hospital by brother borrowed me his Twisp, used it for 6 months until I completely gave up any and all Nic. Sorry to say that after exactly 2 years Sh!t hit the fan again in Dec 2015 and I got back on the stink waggon.


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Havnt seen my brother in a while. So he didnt know I started smoking again. He did not approve but let me enjoy the stinkies throughout the night. When we left he stuck an iJust2 with a Goblin mini v2 filled with Twink'd in my hand and told me ,"hope this helps".
> The next day he dropped by and gave me a bottle of 6mg Twink'd. Thats how it happened the second time.
> 
> The first time was when my daughter was born. The morning when my wifes water broke I had my last stinky. While waiting the hospital by brother borrowed me his Twisp, used it for 6 months until I completely gave up any and all Nic. Sorry to say that after exactly 2 years Sh!t hit the fan again in Dec 2015 and I got back on the stink waggon.



All the best from here on @Anneries 
Big ups to your brother!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/10/16)

I was 35 and could hardly walk my dogs. Walked past a vape stall, total impulse got an iStick and a Melo tank with some nasty Hangsen tobacco juice. As bad as that juice was it was MILES ahead of a cigarette. Stuck in traffic that day, chain vaping, and getting home and already feeling BETTER after just 2 hours not chain smoking. I am too grateful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/10/16)

Stopped smoking as i would get tonsillitis 3 times a year from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

